# Questions about Japan



## Jin (Feb 27, 2018)

Ask any questions you may have. 

I'm not an expert but I've lived here for 4 years. I'll try to answer them. 

It's a strange place. 

Strangest thing for me to get used to at first is the homogenous population. One race. One language. 98.5% of the population is Japanese. 

If you've never lived as a discriminated (Outsiders are not equal to Japanese. If you are a citizen You even have to be full blooded Japanese to vote here.) minority I'm not sure you can fully understand what it is like. 

Hell, I've been pulled over and searched just for being WHITE. 

Yes, there are vending machines for used school girls panties. But only in Osaka and Tokyo.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 27, 2018)

I have an obsession with food. I don't talk about it much on here cause you idiots all wanna eat chicken and brown rice and broccoli lol

So my question(s)

What's your favorite kind of noodle? 

Is there a particular food that you can only really get in Japan that round eyes don't know about? 

Where does one go for the best ramen?

What's the most commonly eaten fish?

Is There a food eaten often that you refuse to eat or hate?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 27, 2018)

Is ass eating popular there? If not I have no interest in Japan.


----------



## bvs (Feb 27, 2018)

What are the women like? 
What is the gym scene like?
Any funny reactions by locals to your size?


----------



## automatondan (Feb 27, 2018)

Like Pillar, I too have a great affinity for Asian culture/food... I worked for Koreans for around 6 years, and even speak some korean... I love the food, the attention to detail, the discipline, the respect...  

All I want to know is have you visited a adult breast feeding bar...???


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have an obsession with food. I don't talk about it much on here cause you idiots all wanna eat chicken and brown rice and broccoli lol
> 
> So my question(s)
> 
> ...



Great questions.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 27, 2018)

You don't eat natto do you?


----------



## automatondan (Feb 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> Great questions.



Good stuff Jin... as much as it must be frustrating at times dealing with the cultural differences, im actually envious.


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2018)

Cecil said:


> You don't eat natto do you?



Which part of "I love it" is confusing you?

there are very few foods which I won't eat.


----------



## Hurt (Feb 27, 2018)

Does ALL Japanese porn blurr out the dicks?

Do they really make you cover your tattoos in the gyms there?

Will they love me long time?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 27, 2018)

Have u seen any Japanese man that's taller than u?


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Does ALL Japanese porn blurr out the dicks?
> 
> *by law. No dicks no pussies but assholes are fine. There's anal porn where they have the pussies covered with some sort of pad so they don't have to blur. Because gentials are "obscene*"
> 
> ...



10101010 char


----------



## Mr P (Feb 27, 2018)

is it true jap women pussy vertical or horizontal?


----------



## Hurt (Feb 27, 2018)

Mr P said:


> is it true jap women pussy vertical or horizontal?



LOL I knew someone was going to ask this - should've known it would be Mr P!


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 27, 2018)

Mr P said:


> is it true jap women pussy vertical or horizontal?



in general their pussy and asshole are practically

conjoined

which isnt practical at all


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 27, 2018)

Why do u they always block out the good parts in jap porn?


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 27, 2018)

Do they crowd your personal space? Like standing on line at a store for example. Asians practically breath on me when there’s plenty of space, shit gets me aggravated.


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Is ass eating popular there? If not I have no interest in Japan.



*the women here are quite submissive. How popular would you like it to be?*



bvs said:


> What are the women like?
> *Shy. And not accustomed to confident men. There is a disconnect between the genders. I think something like 35% of 20-30 year olds are virgins and many don't want to date or get married because it's "too much trouble". There is a whole subsect of "gainjin hunters" though. Women who pursue foreigners.  You'd be amazed at the quality of woman a below average white guy can land. *
> What is the gym scene like?
> *
> ...





automatondan said:


> Like Pillar, I too have a great affinity for Asian culture/food... I worked for Koreans for around 6 years, and even speak some korean... I love the food, the attention to detail, the discipline, the respect...
> *
> I love Korean food. That and Thai food are my favorites. Tbh Japanese food is just doesn't do it for me like other Asian food. The quality is some of the best in the world but the favors are all very mild. *
> 
> ...





ECKSRATED said:


> Have u seen any Japanese man that's taller than u?
> *
> I think I've seen one or two the same height or maybe an inch taller.  *




Good questions


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Do they crowd your personal space? Like standing on line at a store for example. Asians practically breath on me when there’s plenty of space, shit gets me aggravated.




Not as bad as the Chinese. But yes, they do. 

However, foreigners are usually given at least one buffer seat on public transportation. Actually, the train may be full and people standing and I'll still have an open seat next to me.  Ain't nobody wanna sit next to ole whitey on the subway. 

They work these poor bastards so hard that many of them fall asleep on the train and pass out with their head on a strangers shoulder. This is acceptable and tolerated.


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Why do u they always block out the good parts in jap porn?



Dipictions/photo/video of genitals is considered obscene. 

Hard to be a vagina artist in this country: https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...r-battle-with-japans-definition-of-obscenity/


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> Which part of "I love it" is confusing you?



I was typing my question as you posted that, lol

I spent about 6 weeks there years ago.  I tried a lot of food, most I wouldn't eat again, but natto was not one of them.  Can't do it.

I do love nigiri and eat salmon like a grizzly bear at the local conveyor belt place, (picture bear in a stream as the belt goes by).  We have a lot of great American friendly Japanese food here.


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 27, 2018)

Neat thread!..always wanted to go..a good friend of mine is there on vacation now..she keeps sending me pics of food..I'm jealous!


----------



## stanley (Feb 27, 2018)

you cant beat a bit of Japanese anal gape on porn hub .oh yessss.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 27, 2018)

I want to see monkeys in hot springs, where do I need to go to see that?, serious.


----------



## stanley (Feb 27, 2018)

stonetag said:


> I want to see monkeys in hot springs, where do I need to go to see that?, serious.


are you sure you are allowed outdoors by your self. lol


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2018)

stonetag said:


> I want to see monkeys in hot springs, where do I need to go to see that?, serious.



Main island. Near Nagano where they had the Winter Olympics some years ago. There's a park where they feed the monkeys so they're always there.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> Main island. Near Nagano where they had the Winter Olympics some years ago. There's a park where they feed the monkeys so they're always there.



I thought it was a little more wild than that.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 27, 2018)

Are you near any ancient ruins or architecture? I love old Japanese craftmanship


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2018)

stonetag said:


> I thought it was a little more wild than that.


The monkeys were there first, then they made the park, then they made sure there were no disappointments and fed the monkeys. I'm sure you could find a more wild setting. No guarantees the troup would be bathing though. 


Maijah said:


> Are you near any ancient ruins or architecture? I love old Japanese craftmanship



Nothing quite like a well built pagoda. 

There are Buddhist temples and Shinto shrines everywhere. Many of them very old. I think all the woodwork is done without nails. I'm out in the boonies and the closest old temple is about 10 min drive. 

There are castles too. Pretty cool and I'm sure they were effective but I'm partial to the old European castles myself.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 27, 2018)

Maijah said:


> Are you near any ancient ruins or architecture? I love old Japanese craftmanship


I agree Maij. the detail of the woodwork is unlike anything, and the blacksmith skills obviously speak for itself in the sword, and knives.


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2018)

stonetag said:


> I agree Maij. the detail of the woodwork is unlike anything, and the blacksmith skills obviously speak for itself in the sword, and knives.



Nothing is too tedious or time consuming for these people.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 27, 2018)

Are you over there for work? I have always been curious about japan.  Is it your “forever home” or is this temporary?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 27, 2018)

Why do the women still have giant bushes?


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Are you over there for work? I have always been curious about japan.  Is it your “forever home” or is this temporary?



work, yes. It's my forever home for now. My daughter is 3 now. In the future she may be bullied because she is different. That would probably end our time here. When somebody is ostracized from the group, the entire group will ignore that person like they don't even exist. It can be pretty rough.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> work, yes. It's my forever home for now. My daughter is 3 now. In the future she may be bullied because she is different. That would probably end our time here. When somebody is ostracized from the group, the entire group will ignore that person like they don't even exist. It can be pretty rough.



Like DanielSon in Karate Kid Part II?


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Like DanielSon in Karate Kid Part II?



I don't recall the movie. Sorry

when you address people here you always add the suffix "san" to their name. It's like saying Mr. /Mrs.  Only close friends would call me "Jin". Colleagues and most friends would call me "Jin san". 

Thus "Daniel san". I always assumed he was Being fatherly too, until I moved here.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 27, 2018)

Can u locate the guy who built my neighbors Lexus, he has a question.....


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Can u locate the guy who built my neighbors Lexus, he has a question.....



Send me the VIN


----------



## stonetag (Feb 27, 2018)

Do you see or "feel" any resentment towards the US over WW2? Or anything related to Pearl Harbor? Obviously different generations, but just curious.


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Do you see or "feel" any resentment towards the US over WW2? Or anything related to Pearl Harbor? Obviously different generations, but just curious.



Never. 

Older folks are usually kinder and more friendly than the younger generation even. You'll see old dudes wearing American military hats and shit. 

Honestly, they provoked us into that war and were so stubborn they didn't even surrender after the first atomic bomb. They were the aggressors, and although they haven't been blatantly apologetic like Germany, I think there is an understanding that America did what it had to do.

Our military partnership has allowed them to become one of the top 3 economies in the world. To this day they are dependent on us for protection. America is definitely on the the most popular and well loved foreign nations. 


Now, going to the atomic bomb museum and seeing the pictures, artifacts and reading the horrific stories along side mostly Japanese: that was a bit awkward.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> Never.
> 
> Older folks are usually kinder and more friendly than the younger generation even. You'll see old dudes wearing American military hats and shit.
> 
> ...


Visiting Pearl Harbor was awkward in a different way, better than 50% of the visitors were Japanese


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 28, 2018)

Any blackanese people over there....


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> Any blackanese people over there....



Very few. But there are very few foreigners in general. Most are from Africa and those that are are mostly from Nigeria. Nigerians are worldwide. I've only met 2 or 3 black guys/Americans. 

My my buddy is from Nigeria. His fathers second wife is Japanese, so he has 2 Blackanese half sisters. They are very pretty

Africans are some of the friendliest people in the world IME. I always end up talking with them if we meet randomly. It's a nice change from the very-polite-but-not-so-friendly JapNese. 

When the ebola outbreak was happeneing my friends landlord insisted he go be tested for Ebola and that he pay for it. His dad takes no shit and quickly tore the landlord new asshole.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 28, 2018)

I thought orientals love white guys;
Over here it's like a honor for a oriental to date a white guy, IDK maybe it's like some social structure thing.


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> I thought orientals love white guys;
> Over here it's like a honor for a oriental to date a white guy, IDK maybe it's like some social structure thing.



This is a conformist culture. The consequences of being different can mean you are slightly or fully ostracized. Dating a foreigner has a "cool" factor, but many parents object (at least at first) to their children (mostly females) marrying them.


I can see it being different once they are ex pats.


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 28, 2018)

Great thread Jin.  I guess I would ask is it tougher getting gear over there or easier?


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 28, 2018)

Ironwood said:


> Great thread Jin.  I guess I would ask is it tougher getting gear over there or easier?



From what ive read you can posses and use legally in japan..but you cannot import syringes or needles..so if you can find them domestic you are free to use as you wish...Jin correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2018)

Ironwood said:


> Great thread Jin.  I guess I would ask is it tougher getting gear over there or easier?



Gear is LEGAL to posses for personal use!!!!! Whoohoo. 

I dont know of any UGLs here. Probably not worth the legal consequences. I've received 2 AAS packages in the mail. Both were held in customs and inspected. No issues. 

Needles, on the other hand, are highly restricted. Both shipments were confiscated. I can go to the doc once a month but it's a pain. I brought 500 pins and a year of trt test with me last time I re-entered the country.


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> From what ive read you can posses and use legally in japan..but you cannot import syringes or needles..so if you can find them domestic you are free to use as you wish...Jin correct me if im wrong.



Nailed it.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 28, 2018)

Awsome thread Jin! I could live with the blurred out privates if the trade out is amazing food...easy. I would love to workout there and get stared at...i would finally know what it feels like to be some body wether its infamy or not lol

So as far as finding females over there...

1. Are they easy to pick up?

2. Where do you go to  find them? 

3. What is considered a typical date to Japanese females? 

4. Have you ever been asked to do a porn?

Where are you located in Japan?

What is a big house considered over there?

What does a big house cost? Just trying to get an idea on the market and cost of living.

How many Japanese speak english? Would it be easy to live there for a non asian speaking american?

What do you do for work over there?

Do 15 Japanese live in each house or is that just china? 

Do most of the Japanese know martial arts? Like be careful who you piss off cause that little asian will fk you up quick.

I proly have more questions but that will work for now.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 28, 2018)

Cobra Strike said:


> Awsome thread Jin! I could live with the blurred out privates if the trade out is amazing food...easy. I would love to workout there and get stared at...i would finally know what it feels like to be some body wether its infamy or not lol
> 
> So as far as finding females over there...
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 28, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


>



Inquiring minds must know these things bulls!!!


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2018)

Cobra Strike said:


> Awsome thread Jin! I could live with the blurred out privates if the trade out is amazing food...easy. I would love to workout there and get stared at...i would finally know what it feels like to be some body wether its infamy or not lol*I am the biggest person that many people have seen. But it's a fantasy world. I bring myself back to reality by participating on this board. I've seen one tourist bigger than me. No natives. *
> So as far as finding females over there.*I'm married and have no direct experience. However......*
> 1. Are they easy to pick up?
> *don't know. But there are a good number that actively seek to ****/date foreigners. Complete douche bags walk around with 8s here. *
> ...


101010char


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 28, 2018)

Good insight.  Thanks brother!


----------



## Mythos (Feb 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> Hell, I've been pulled over and searched just for being WHITE.



Are you sure it's not the tats? I heard tats are big time taboo in Japan due to their association with the yakuza..


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2018)

Mythos said:


> Are you sure it's not the tats? I heard tats are big time taboo in Japan due to their association with the yakuza..



White guys aren't Yakuza. And tattoos are prohibitive and "scary" but foreigners are exempt from the outlaw stereotype because we get them "for fashion" (as many Japanese have told me), not because we're in a gang. 

My wife, friend and I were driving in the car along with my infant daughter. Cops were coming the other direction, saw us, put the lights on, u-turned and pulled us over. 

Japanese cops are super polite and dealing with them is a pleasure. Not like dickhead US power tripping assholes with guns pointed. 

They asked me me and my friend to get out of the car and searched us and the car. They didn't search my wife. No reason given. No reason needed. No anti discrimination laws here. Any time a cop wants he can ask for my ID and run it. Or pull me over, whatever. 

Pretty funny: when I stepped out of the car the younger cop with cauliflower ears got a huge "oh shit" look in his eyes. 

I've been pulled over 3 times. They always ask what sport I play and to that I always answer: none at all.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 28, 2018)

I heard they don’t use chopsticks for sushi and that it’s a finger food there. Is that true?


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I heard they don’t use chopsticks for sushi and that it’s a finger food there. Is that true?



It's acceptable for men to eat it with their hands, but most people, men and women, tend to use chopsticks.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 28, 2018)

stonetag said:


> I want to see monkeys throwing poop at people, where do I need to go to see that?, serious.



try the zoo....


----------



## 3ddd (Mar 1, 2018)

This threads super interesting. Thanks jin.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 1, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Does ALL Japanese porn blurr out the dicks?
> 
> Do they really make you cover your tattoos in the gyms there?
> 
> Will they love me long time?




Love it..haha


----------



## Yaya (Mar 1, 2018)

From the ones I've met id say the japs are way more polite then the Chinese


----------



## Jin (Mar 1, 2018)

Yaya said:


> From the ones I've met id say the japs are way more polite then the Chinese



The Japanese are some of, if not the most polite people in the world. Starting back in the days where various feudal lords with Samurai warriors ruled over Japan, strict etiquette, protocols and ways of speaking were put into place to make sure nobody got offended and started a Katana war. 

Many times Japanese people apologize to me for not speaking English (even though we're in Japan). 

I've even had the staff at the gym apologize to me for the insufficient weight on the machines

The level of customer service is over the top. 

Recently Chinese have become rich and started traveling a lot. When a plane deloads at the airport the decibel level goes way up. Japan has put up instructions in Chinese on how to use the toilet (they don't flush toilet paper in china.  They put it in a bin next to the toilet- the sewer system can't handle it), not to spit on the street, to wait for a green light to walk, to wait in line . Etc. 

completely different culture.

I'll get a picture of the toilet instructions next time I'm in the city. There are funny pictures.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 1, 2018)

I’m curious,do the Japanese women shave their twats?


----------



## Jin (Mar 1, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I’m curious,do the Japanese women shave their twats?



From my friend:

 had a few girlfriends from entertainment business??
So they were shavings it
In order to show it


But otherwise  they don’t shave !!


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 1, 2018)

ever watch dr.tony huge in thailand? is it anything like there? dude seems to love it, even the ladyboys lol


----------



## Jin (Mar 1, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> ever watch dr.tony huge in thailand? is it anything like there? dude seems to love it, even the ladyboys lol



Cant watch that guy. 

Japan is nothing like Thailand. Really nothing like the rest of Asia. 

Its pretty unique as it was isolated for may hundreds of years with no outside influence. 

It it is the Galápagos Islands of cultures.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> Cant watch that guy.
> 
> Japan is nothing like Thailand. Thailand is heaven.



tony huge is like power rangers back in the day... everyone says they don't watch it but secretly....


----------



## Jin (Mar 1, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> tony huge is like power rangers back in the day... everyone says they don't watch it but secretly....



I never watched Power Rangers.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> From my friend:
> 
> had a few girlfriends from entertainment business??
> So they were shavings it
> ...



I wonder full bush or trimmed lol!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> I never watched Power Rangers.



bull fukkin shit


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 2, 2018)

What are the public restrooms like ?


----------



## Jin (Mar 2, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> What are the public restrooms like ?



Immaculate. You could eat off the toilets or the floors. 

99% have the thousand dollar heated seat that sprays water up your ass (you control the temp. There's even a "massage" function that pulsates the stream).

I never particularly liked the heated seat because it reminds me of sitting on a public toilet and America when the seat is warm and thinking "great, somebody just too a shit here". But I have to say, with no central heating in the houses, I'm happy to have a heated seat in the winter. 

Some of the seats even blow dry your ass after they spray it clean.

EDIT: Wife just made a good observation. The stall doors go all the way down to the ground.  Better privacy.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 2, 2018)

What are the houses/apartments like? I hear they are really small or is that just big cities?


----------



## Jin (Mar 2, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> What are the houses/apartments like? I hear they are really small or is that just big cities?



They can be pretty small in Tokyo. But that's the biggest city in the world and there are just as small of apartments in NYC. 

The US has very big houses as compared to what I've seen in other countries. That being said the houses here are smaller and the apartments are smaller. I spent a month in the countryside in Wales and I'd have so say that that house was considerably smaller than the average here. 

One thing thats a bit rough is that the doorways are sometimes at a forehead shattering height. A real danger if one is wearing a hat indoors and forgets.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2018)

Not sure if anyone asked or if you will answer. 

Why are you in Japan?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 3, 2018)

Male Porn Star, Japan pays big $$$$......




PillarofBalance said:


> Not sure if anyone asked or if you will answer.
> 
> Why are you in Japan?


----------



## Jin (Mar 3, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not sure if anyone asked or if you will answer.
> 
> Why are you in Japan?



Since this is a public forum and anyone in my field wouldn't be understanding of my AAS use I'm only comfortable being vague. 

Non profit Social work.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 4, 2018)

Jin said:


> Non profit Social work.



Pretty sure this is code for crime fighting vigilante, which he does from 8-5 while wrapped in the American flag.

(Hope I didn’t blow your cover)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2018)

Jin said:


> Since this is a public forum and anyone in my field wouldn't be understanding of my AAS use I'm only comfortable being vague.
> 
> Non profit Social work.



That's fine of course.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 4, 2018)

Ok Jin we went to Cleveland this weekend to see a bball game. We went to some fancy top of the line steak house and I almost got some Japanese wagyu. It was 160 dollars for 6 ounces of this steak. Just the steak. Nothing else. I obviously Googled it and it looks marvelous. Is it easy to get over there? Is it cheaper there? It looked so good but 6 ounces is like a tease for me


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Ok Jin we went to Cleveland this weekend to see a bball game. We went to some fancy top of the line steak house and I almost got some Japanese wagyu. It was 160 dollars for 6 ounces of this steak. Just the steak. Nothing else. I obviously Googled it and it looks marvelous. Is it easy to get over there? Is it cheaper there? It looked so good but 6 ounces is like a tease for me



Wagyu beef/Kobe beef

Kobe beef is a special type of beef that comes from Kobe. Wagyu beef is that same type of beef (breed of cattle, feeding/husbandry method) but from elsewhere. Like the difference between sparkling wine and true champagne. 

Japan has little room for raising cattle so the cattle that are raised domestically produce high quality, expensive cuts of meat. Beef produced here is highly marbled and dense with fat. This is only run of the mill domestic beef. 

Wagyu cattle live a luxurious lifestyle. Including being fed beer and being massaged daily. The result is beef that is more white than red. Highly (but finely) marbled with fat. You do not need a knife to cut it. A fork will do. It is delicious and decadent, and worth trying once in your life. 

For me, however, a strip, porterhouse or  ribeye, cooked rare can't be beat. A steak you don't need teeth to eat makes me feel a little too refined. 

Yes. It's readily available here. It's prohibitively expense for me so I don't know the going rate. I can check though.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks Jin. It looked so ****ing good but a little too pricey for 6 ounces. I got a 14 ounce filet and two lobster tails for half the price and was scruptious. I'll give it a try one day though. 

The waitress said the same thing about the cows, they live amazing lives and are spoiled every day lol. That's cool. Thanks for the response


----------



## Seeker (Mar 5, 2018)

Baseball is obviously huge there. With spring training starting here....Tell me more..


----------



## Jin (Mar 5, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Baseball is obviously huge there. With spring training starting here....Tell me more..



I don't follow sports and I don't know shit about baseball. Sorry. 

The Hiroshima Carp (yes, Carp) won the equivalent of the World Series here. Everyone here is Carp crazy. The stadium is next to CostCo. There have been people camping out for tickets for the last 4 weeks.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 5, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Baseball is obviously huge there. With spring training starting here....Tell me more..




Japanese Nippon Baseball is awesome!!!!! Next best thing to the bigs.


----------



## Jin (Mar 5, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Japanese Nippon Baseball is awesome!!!!! Next best thing to the bigs.



Fun fact:

Nippon is how you say Japan in Japanese! (Knee-'pone)


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> Fun fact:
> 
> Nippon is how you say Japan in Japanese! (Knee-'pone)



i did not know that..thanks!


----------



## stonetag (Mar 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> Fun fact:
> 
> Nippon is how you say Japan in Japanese! (Knee-'pone)



Japon (Ha-pone) in Spanish, not so fun fact.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 5, 2018)

I always thought Nippon was the name of the league :32 (11):


----------



## Seeker (Mar 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> I don't follow sports and I don't know shit about baseball. Sorry.
> 
> The Hiroshima Carp (yes, Carp) won the equivalent of the World Series here. Everyone here is Carp crazy. The stadium is next to CostCo. There have been people camping out for tickets for the last 4 weeks.



Don't follow any sports? what is wrong with you?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm a huge fan of Japanese food . Some good shit


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2018)

Fact:

It is illegal for a foreigner to strike/hit a Japanese national. 

Even in self defense.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 7, 2018)

Whats the speed limit on the highways?


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Whats the speed limit on the highways?


 
60-80km/hr. But everybody goes 110 min. There are speed cameras but they're very obvious. Never seen a speed trap or a cop with a radar gun. 

Lots of cameras on the highways. My friend got pulled over. The cops had been watching him for 20km and he had been traveling in the passing lane (douche, right?) the entire time. They pulled him over when he got near the station and gave him a ticket.


----------



## Jin (Apr 18, 2018)

Emoji is a Japanese word. They invented cute things including the emoji. Everything has a mascot here. Even certain buildings. 

E-mo-ji  (pronounced eh-moe-gee)
絵文字 (drawing-sentence-character)
:32 (19):


----------



## Yaya (Apr 18, 2018)

I hated Japan when I was there 

Food was good but that's about it.  The carribean is awesome


----------



## Jin (Apr 18, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I hated Japan when I was there
> 
> Food was good but that's about it.  The carribean is awesome



I hated Japan for the first 3 years.

why did you hate it?


----------



## Viduus (Apr 18, 2018)

Toilets are to complicated...


----------



## Jin (Apr 18, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Toilets are to complicated...



The light in the bowl and the exhaust fan come on when I sit down. After I poop I push a button and a warm stream of water cleans my butthole. Then an automatic blow dry. 

All you do is push a button Duce. Just don't press the vagina cleaning function or your taint will get blasted.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Jin said:


> All you do is push a button Duce. Just don't press the vagina cleaning function or your taint will get blasted.



Hence the complication for some lol


----------



## Yaya (Apr 18, 2018)

I was in mito and drove to tokyo.. just wasn't impressed 

Taipei in China was a blast


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 18, 2018)

Love Japan.....have relatives that live there in a cool ass place...time to visit...I’ve had two birthdays there:32 (20):

Oh....they are Japanese lol....Grandma lived to be 105....was fuuuking awesome!!!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 18, 2018)

why don't nips grow body hair? weird fuks


----------



## Jin (Apr 18, 2018)

Seeker said:


> why don't nips grow body hair? weird fuks


 
Most aren't hairy but some have a little body hair. Legs and chest. 

My friends brother moved to the US when he was 20. He's now been there for 12 years. My friend exclaimed "and now he has chest hair!!". So, maybe we're more hairy due in part to our diet.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 18, 2018)

At least they don't shave their legs like some homosexuals that I know


----------



## automatondan (Apr 18, 2018)

Jin said:


> The light in the bowl and the exhaust fan come on when I sit down. After I poop I push a button and a warm stream of water cleans my butthole. Then an automatic blow dry.
> 
> All you do is push a button Duce. *Just don't press the vagina cleaning function or your taint will get blasted.*



This sounds nice!!!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 18, 2018)

Is it true the squirrels there have radioactive powers and are a bit rapey ever since Hiroshima and Nagasaki?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 18, 2018)

Their house was over 100 years old....they are now rebuilding it.....CRAZY..but awesome...:32 (20):

correction...it's over 200 years old!!!!!!


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2018)

Georgia said:


> Is it true the squirrels there have radioactive powers and are a bit rapey ever since Hiroshima and Nagasaki?



Squids and octopus are the most rapey. 
There are many anime documenting this. 

But yes, squirrels too. But you can hardly even feel it. I don't even shoo them away anymore.


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 19, 2018)

Japan backwards is Napaj


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Japan backwards is Napaj



You would love the butt spray toilet. There is a "massage" function that pulsates the flow. Also you can adjust temperature and strength of the water jet. 

Can your dildo do that?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 19, 2018)

That alone would make me move to Napaj....




Jin said:


> You would love the butt spray toilet. There is a "massage" function that pulsates the flow. Also you can adjust temperature and strength of the water jet.
> 
> Can your dildo do that?


----------



## bplebo75 (Apr 19, 2018)

People with enlarged prostate form doing to much  would love
 that toilet too. "Stimulation" he says


----------



## Jin (Sep 21, 2018)

The literal translations for breakfast, lunch and dinner is:

morning rice

afternoon rice

Evening rice. 


Japanese people are constantly bulking. Eating morning rice right now.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 21, 2018)

Ive heard that many Eastern cultures have a large diabetes problem even though the people are quite thin (due to a diet of largely rice). Is that true of Japan?  I think China was the place I heard this about.


----------



## Jin (Sep 21, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Ive heard that many Eastern cultures have a large diabetes problem even though the people are quite thin (due to a diet of largely rice). Is that true of Japan?  I think China was the place I heard this about.



They’ve been eating rice for thousands of years. No diabetes until recently (and not so much in Japan but rather China). This is attributed to the influence of western food/fast food etc. 

In Japan many people now prefer bread for breakfast over traditional meals like rice, soup and fish.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 21, 2018)

Interesting. I forget where I had heard that from. Probably a keto fanatic


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 28, 2018)

How do Japanese dogs say hello?
konnichiwa-wa


----------



## j2048b (Sep 28, 2018)

Mutha fawkin chicken cutlet curry w 1lb of rice, all day erry day, and a few visits to the garlic noodle.place along w a few trips to repungi for out of country girls


----------



## Jin (Sep 28, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> How do Japanese dogs say hello?
> konnichiwa-wa



I’m probably the only one who gets that joke. 

Just just told it to my friend. He rolled his eye and said 寒い😨


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 28, 2018)

Haha it gave me a nice chuckle


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 28, 2018)

"chicken cutlet curry" dinner tonight......................................................................................:32 (12):


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jin, how much do they pay?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2077196489011708&set=gm.2128411184077231&type=3


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 4, 2018)

[video]https://www.instagram.com/p/BohWP2pA2m9/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=qijxx94a72ty[/video]


----------



## Jin (Oct 5, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Jin, how much do they pay?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2077196489011708&set=gm.2128411184077231&type=3


This is awesome. Only in Tokyo though.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 9, 2018)

What sport is this? 
https://www.facebook.com/sinngekikunn/videos/2135735446694867/


----------



## Jin (Oct 9, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> What sport is this?
> https://www.facebook.com/sinngekikunn/videos/2135735446694867/



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bōsōzoku

they're annoyingly but harmless. Very noisy.


----------



## Spongy (Oct 10, 2018)

I actually read today that law enforcement in Japan take minor infractions a lot more seriously due to overall lack of crime and over abundance of police officers.  Is that true?


----------



## Jin (Oct 10, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I actually read today that law enforcement in Japan take minor infractions a lot more seriously due to overall lack of crime and over abundance of police officers.  Is that true?



I would need more specifics as to what constitutes a minor infraction. 

For instance. If somebody is drunk and disorderly that would be brushed off and forgiven as this is a culture that lets your behavior whilst drunk slide. (DUI not included in that). The worst you’d get is locked up over night and that’s only if they couldn’t get a hold of somebody to pick you up.


----------



## Jin (Oct 10, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> [video]https://www.instagram.com/p/BohWP2pA2m9/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=qijxx94a72ty[/video]



Vice just did a bit on this:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LN65u8Fh-1s


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 15, 2018)

There is a documentary on netflix, Christiane Amanpour: Sex and Love Around the World, where the host is talking about how emotionally repressed the culture is.....lack of hand holding/ hugs, saying "I love you", etc.  Is that what you're seeing over there?


----------



## Jin (Oct 15, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> There is a documentary on netflix, Christiane Amanpour: Sex and Love Around the World, where the host is talking about how emotionally repressed the culture is.....lack of hand holding/ hugs, saying "I love you", etc.  Is that what you're seeing over there?




Yes. All that is normal. 

Its actually a great deal worse. 

Some examples from friends of mine. 

Wife will I’ll go to meet husband at the international gate at the airport and will really want to hug him after he’s spent a week away from home. Instead they will just bow to each other. 

Friend hasn't slept with his wife for over 8 years. He is too embarrassed to initiate/ask. They have a 14 year old.  They have a good relationship save for not being intimate. He will see a prostitute instead. 

You should see how awkward it gets when to try to hug a Japanese person who isn’t used to it. My wife is a hugger and the reactions can be priceless. 

I used to to not think twice about kissing my wife in public. But since I’ve moved here I do feel uncomfortable doing so because it is so “shocking”. Even though I get a pass as a foreigner. 

It is uncommon to verbally express love for a partner here (or even a family member). The closest most get is “I like you”, and even that can come off “too strong” if you say it about someone you are only interested in and not paired with. 

Very repressed emotional culture.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 15, 2018)

It was an interesting documentary, but I wasn't sure if it was being sensationalized so thanks for the response.

Is it culturally insensitive if I say that it's f'ed up?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Nov 2, 2018)

Why
https://www.facebook.com/afanofrobots/videos/324905621421147/


----------



## Jin (Nov 2, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Why
> https://www.facebook.com/afanofrobots/videos/324905621421147/



I don’t have FB and can’t view the link.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Nov 2, 2018)

Damn your missing out on that vid lol

it’s like a 70s style Spider-Man mixed with gungam or whatever that shits called transformers or something idk.. but it’s cringe and I had to keep watching it lol


----------



## Seeker (Dec 10, 2018)

https://www.relocatemagazine.com/immigration-japan-opens-its-door-to-flood-of-expats-1218-dsapsted

where all the young college grads at?


----------



## Jin (Dec 10, 2018)

Seeker said:


> https://www.relocatemagazine.com/immigration-japan-opens-its-door-to-flood-of-expats-1218-dsapsted
> 
> where all the young college grads at?



https://www.ft.com/content/7ce47bd0-545f-11e8-b3ee-41e0209208ec

its population decline.  They’re opening up to let laborers in. And don’t be fooled by “advanced skills”. That could mean solar power installation or welding. They aren’t recruiting doctors. 

This is a country with an almost non existent unemployment rate and a rapidly aging society where younger people are choosing not to get married or have children. 

It’s also very insular and xenophobic to an extent. They are doing this out of necessity.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> And don’t be fooled by “advanced skills”. That could mean solar power installation or welding. They aren’t recruiting doctors.


Hey! Welders have advanced skills! At least the good ones do...


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2019)

Our clothes washing machines only use cold water. We don’t use dryers.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 25, 2019)

Jin said:


> Our clothes washing machines only use cold water. We don’t use dryers.



Haha that's how it was when I was a kid.  everyone would run clothing lines across their yards, driveways, windows from building to building and hang their clothes to dry.


----------



## German89 (Jan 25, 2019)

Can I have a fluffy Japanese pancake recipe?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 25, 2019)

German89 said:


> Can I have a fluffy Japanese pancake recipe?


パンケーキ生地を鍋に注ぎます。


----------



## German89 (Jan 25, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> パンケーキ生地を鍋に注ぎます。



Translation, please?

ETA: I Googled. And no. Have you seen these beautifully made Japanese fluffy pancakes?! If not. Google. They look phenomenal!

I think the trick is, meringuing the whites and folding it all in gently. Cooking, low and slow. With steam?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 25, 2019)

German89 said:


> Translation, please?
> 
> ETA: I Googled. And no. Have you seen these beautifully made Japanese fluffy pancakes?! If not. Google. They look phenomenal!
> 
> I think the trick is, meringuing the whites and folding it all in gently. Cooking, low and slow. With steam?



You get Canadian Bacon. Feel free to steam it!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 25, 2019)

This guy........


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> Yes. All that is normal.
> 
> Its actually a great deal worse.
> 
> ...



This sounds like my kind of place like for real.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2019)

Coco's chicken cutlet curry with 1lb of rice....

Garlic noodle house

That is all


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 26, 2019)

j2048b said:


> Coco's chicken cutlet curry with 1lb of rice....
> 
> Garlic noodle house
> 
> That is all


 
Stationed on Okinawa?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2019)

I brought this up a few threads back. Again, I read Japan is having some serious concerns with it's own population reproduction. Jin? lol I mean they're making it appear that their race is having a real future epic decline.


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I brought this up a few threads back. Again, I read Japan is having some serious concerns with it's own population reproduction. Jin? lol I mean they're making it appear that their race is having a real future epic decline.



its real. They pay you to have kids here. You could make a decent income as a sire. 

Women these days usually make a choice between getting married and having kids or having a career. 

Often times when they take maternity leave their former full time jobs are unavailable to them. This isn’t a Femocracy. Very male dominate culture.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> its real. They pay you to have kids here. You could make a decent income as a sire.
> 
> Women these days usually make a choice between getting married and having kids or having a career.
> 
> Often times when they take maternity leave their former full time jobs are unavailable to them. This isn’t a Femocracy. Very male dominate culture.



I'm going to preface this by openly saying I know very little about Japanese culture...  But do you ever think there will be anything available like FMLA in order to allow women to take the time off and have a job when they come back?


----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Stationed on Okinawa?


Nope on the other side near Tokyo!! 

Fun times


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I'm going to preface this by openly saying I know very little about Japanese culture...  But do you ever think there will be anything available like FMLA in order to allow women to take the time off and have a job when they come back?



It will have to be government mandated. Change is very slow here. 

Example: no one takes vacation here although they are entitled to it. The perception is that it inconveniences coworkers. People will literally not take a Single day of vacation. It’s nuts. 

So the government made all these mandatory holidays so that people could actually have some time away from work: ocean day, respect for the elderly day etc. 

They've (government)even run commercials to promote “early fridays” where, once a month, people are urged to leave work when the workday ends. Most people regularly work 20+ hours of unpaid OT. 

The campaign to promote early Friday’s was a flop with less than 10% of the workforce participating. 

There would literally need to be legislation to force the culture to change.


----------



## German89 (Jan 26, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You get Canadian Bacon. Feel free to steam it!



Ewwww. Yuck. No!

And p.s. what you guys call canadian bacon, is ham. And not real canadian bacon


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2019)

German89 said:


> Translation, please?
> 
> ETA: I Googled. And no. Have you seen these beautifully made Japanese fluffy pancakes?! If not. Google. They look phenomenal!
> 
> I think the trick is, meringuing the whites and folding it all in gently. Cooking, low and slow. With steam?



Pancakes are not a breakfast food here. 

They are a dessert.


----------



## German89 (Jan 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> Pancakes are not a breakfast food here.
> 
> They are a dessert.



And how do you make them, sir jin!?


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2019)

German89 said:


> And how do you make them, sir jin!?



No idea babe, sorry


----------



## German89 (Jan 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> No idea babe, sorry



Dang it!!! </3


----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2019)

German89 said:


> And how do you make them, sir jin!?


Actually over in japan it would be jin-san

Only thing real in karate kid was adding -son at the end of names....


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2019)

j2048b said:


> Actually over in japan it would be jin-son
> 
> Only thing real in karate kid was adding -son at the end of names....



jin*san*/ jinさん



does sound like son to the western ear at first. And that’s always what I assumed Mr Miagi was saying before I learned the culture/language

and really, since it’s German, I’d make her call me the most formal and honoring version suffix, which is Sama. Jinsama or Jin様 or truly じん様


----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> jin*san*/ jinさん
> 
> 
> 
> does sound like son to the western ear at first. And that’s always what I assumed Mr Miagi was saying before I learned the culture/language


Thank u jin san for the correction


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2019)

So lucky. You had dibs on Naruto, Dragon Ball Super, Saitama, etc.

Wife and me were looking at houses.

Hows the shoryu ramen there? Arigoto gozimas


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> jin*san*/ jinさん
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should've told him to say "jin-sama" for a laugh lol

Edit: oops you said sama at the bottom


----------



## German89 (Jan 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> jin*san*/ jinさん
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jinsama?

Alright. Jinsama it is.


----------



## German89 (Jan 26, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> You should've told him to say "jin-sama" for a laugh lol
> 
> Edit: oops you said sama at the bottom



Him?

Know your pronouns


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 9, 2019)

Jin said:


> じん様



What does a Japanese keyboard look like? In my mind it has to be the size of a garage door to accommodate having a key for each symbol.


----------



## Jin (Feb 10, 2019)

I use the standard keyboard to phonetically type in the words. Then the Japanese phonetic alphabet appears in the text box. Then the computer gives me the kanji options to cohoes from just above the keyboard. 

So in the text box I have written “Japanese food is delicious” in HIRAGANA (phonetic characters) and the corresponding KANJI is the first option above the keyboard. 

Most Japanese people use this keyboard 



Same principle applies. Input the phonetics and the phone gives you options to chose from the kanji.

fortunately all Japanese sounds can easily be written out with English characters. 

Chinese is a whole nother ballgame.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks. I always wondered how they accounted for so many characters.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 10, 2019)

German89 said:


> Him?
> 
> Know your pronouns



I was meaning by saying sama, you show him respect, such as "Lord" in some contexts. With the correct context, it would be like saying "Yes, my lord" ("hai, Jin-sama" in japanese).


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 10, 2019)

Jin said:


> View attachment 7342
> 
> I use the standard keyboard to phonetically type in the words. Then the Japanese phonetic alphabet appears in the text box. Then the computer gives me the kanji options to cohoes from just above the keyboard.
> 
> ...



I thought hiragana was used more than kanji, is my memory correct?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 10, 2019)

Do the fast food joints (I.E. McDonald's, Popeye's etc.) Have the same american garbage or do they have weird shxt like squid burgers and used panty shakes?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 10, 2019)

My kid is deployed in Okinawa ! He hates it on the island ! He’s going to main land Japan in March for 2 weeks with a couple marine buddies ! I think that’s a once in a life time thing for him considering we’re from bumbfukk nowhere NY !!


----------



## Jin (Feb 11, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I thought hiragana was used more than kanji, is my memory correct?



kanji is most utilized. Some words are written in only hiragana (like ramen らめん) because they don’t have a kanji. 



JuiceTrain said:


> Do the fast food joints (I.E. McDonald's, Popeye's etc.) Have the same american garbage or do they have weird shxt like squid burgers and used panty shakes?


no popeye. Not enough black folk McDonalds quality is superior and has the same stuff as the US plus other stuff. Every year they have a limited squid ink burger with a black bun. So you weren’t too far off!



Redrum1327 said:


> My kid is deployed in Okinawa ! He hates it on the island ! He’s going to main land Japan in March for 2 weeks with a couple marine buddies ! I think that’s a once in a life time thing for him considering we’re from bumbfukk nowhere NY !!



I didn’t love it. Doesn’t seem like a bad place to be deployed though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2019)

Got any connections for high end knives? For the kitchen. Not for like harikari or whatever it's called.


----------



## Jin (Feb 11, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Got any connections for high end knives? For the kitchen. Not for like harikari or whatever it's called.



Sure. 

I was a chef chef at a fancy pants restaurant in the US and I’ve used a bunch of different knives. 

The best one I've ever handled/owed came from a 500 year old knife store in Kyoto. 

Used it 4 years and never sharpened it. Mostly because I don’t trust myself to do it justice and because the knife store has a 4-5 month waiting list for sharpening. 

The actual blade edge is make of metal that stains easily if not kept completely dry after each use (like each onion, not each session). This is the best type of metal for the sharpest edge but a slob like me isn’t capable of keeping it dry so the whole knife would look like shit if it were made solely of this material. So they sandwich it between stainless steel. Best of both worlds. 

Not expensive either. IIRC around $120. Includes engraving the blade with 生姜 which is the kanji for “******”. 

EDIT- POB has banned the typing of G-I-N-G-E-R :32 (13):

PM me if you want me to look into getting you one.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2019)

get a ginsu knife


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2019)

get a hattori hanzo sword


----------



## knightmare999 (Feb 11, 2019)

What does Yuzu taste like?  I've heard it's a citrus and I've seen it in recipes for fish.


----------



## Jin (Feb 11, 2019)

knightmare999 said:


> What does Yuzu taste like?  I've heard it's a citrus and I've seen it in recipes for fish.



More like a lemon than an orange but more floral in essence. Wonderful.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 12, 2019)

knightmare999 said:


> What does Yuzu taste like?  I've heard it's a citrus and I've seen it in recipes for fish.



Order some up. Great in drinks too


----------



## knightmare999 (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks!
I assumed they were like grapefruit for some reason.
Glad I asked.

I might actually look into ordering some if I can get them here.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 12, 2019)

Do they have restaurants in Japan where American people cook in front of u with lawn chairs and a grill?


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 17, 2019)

Have you ever climber Fuji? And if so do they still have that little shop that sells awesome noodles at the top?


----------



## Jin (Feb 17, 2019)

zmartin32 said:


> Have you ever climber Fuji? And if so do they still have that little shop that sells awesome noodles at the top?



I have not. I get altitude sickness pretty easily and it’s not on my to do list


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 18, 2019)

I thought Japan was flat just like the rest of the planet....


----------



## Lizard King (Feb 18, 2019)

So they don't do saki bombs there is what you are saying?

Why is everyone crazy for high end scotch & whiskey there?   And can you get me a Yamazaki 18y on the cheap


----------



## Jin (Feb 18, 2019)

Lizard King said:


> So they don't do saki bombs there is what you are saying?
> 
> Why is everyone crazy for high end scotch & whiskey there?   And can you get me a Yamazaki 18y on the cheap



Nobody knows what a saki bomb is here. I imagine if you did one in front of them they would wonder why. 

Whiskey is cool. Japanese people have figured out how to make some of the best rated in the world. 

Ill look into the Yamazaki for you.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 19, 2019)

I heard there is a place in Japan thats considered a "white man" cafe, where japanese women ring a bell to summon tuxedo wearing caucasians, who respond with yes princess and serve them cake.


----------



## Jin (Feb 19, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> I heard there is a place in Japan thats considered a "white man" cafe, where japanese women ring a bell to summon tuxedo wearing caucasians, who respond with yes princess and serve them cake.



Never heard such a thing and it doesn’t fit with my understanding of the culture. 

It is very fashionable to have a white butler in China. Maybe you got the counties confused?


----------



## Jin (Nov 14, 2020)

Most families all sleep together in the same room. There are “love hotels” here (common everywhere) for an hourly rate. Either for privacy from your kids or from your spouse, depending.


----------



## Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

True story: last weekend me and my friend came across $30 laying on the ground. Neither of us picked it up. 

Many times people will turn lost money (money alone, no documents etc) into the local police station.  

here is a video of a guy dropping his wallet in Tokyo 50 times and having it returned to him immediately 50 times. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxo-_6S1AoE

Since moving to the country side I’ve not locked any doors for 2.5 years. I also keep the key to the car in the car. 

it’s nowhere near a perfect Country or culture, but it has its advantages.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 16, 2020)

Are there used chop sticks on the side of the roads?


----------



## permabulker (Nov 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> True story: last weekend me and my friend came across $30 laying on the ground. Neither of us picked it Many times people will turn lost money (money alone, no documents etc) into the local police station.
> 
> here is a video of a guy dropping his wallet in Tokyo 50 times and having it returned to him immediately 50 times.
> 
> ...


I went to Japan last summer. My boyfriend dropped his phone stressed out trying to find our hotel in the humidity after the long flight. We were in the busiest street with hundreds of people and a guy chased us to give the phone back. I have never felt safer than I did in japan.


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> True story: last weekend me and my friend came across $30 laying on the ground. Neither of us picked it up.
> 
> Many times people will turn lost money (money alone, no documents etc) into the local police station.
> 
> ...




that is pretty awesome, says something about how they are raised as children/taught in school, either that or the penalty for theft is death lol


----------



## johnnyair305 (Nov 16, 2020)

It’s the lawman, man


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2020)

How’s the pussy? I heard Asian girls have mega bush and it’s long and straight


----------



## Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> How’s the pussy? I heard Asian girls have mega bush and it’s long and straight



All those hoes and never an Asian?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> All those hoes and never an Asian?


Only twice bro . It was pretty good


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 16, 2020)

Is the wagyu as good as advertised?


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 16, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Only twice bro . It was pretty good




Asians are too small for me 
but y’all already knew that


----------



## Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Are there used chop sticks on the side of the roads?


For the last time FD: Japan isn’t a part of China. 


DEADlifter said:


> Is the wagyu as good as advertised?


Yes. But it’s so rich and fatty you couldn’t enjoy a massive portion like you could an American style cut like a porterhouse. 

worth trying for sure. I’ve probably only had it half a dozen times though.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 16, 2020)

Had Wagyu last month, $35 an once.....$270 for 8 ounces (for those who cant multiply)

Its a favorite, you would have to have it in order to understand.


----------



## Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Had Wagyu last month, $35 an once.....$270 for 8 ounces (for those who cant multiply)
> 
> Its a favorite, you would have to have it in order to understand.



It’s so tender and fatty that FD can melt a thin slice in between his ass cheeks.


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Had Wagyu last month, $35 an once.....$270 for 8 ounces (for those who cant multiply)



$35 x 8 = $280  :32 (20):


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2021)

Bump. I’ve lived in Japan for 8 years. Ask me anything.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 21, 2021)

Do you have a California roll there ?


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Do you have a California roll there ?



No. But mayonnaise on sushi is pretty common. Mostly salmon and shrimp. 

Mayo and corn on pizza. Weird.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 21, 2021)

Do the bars serve Kamikaze shots?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 21, 2021)

I remember eating a eal roll not knowing it was eal. I wanted to puke just thinking about that snake looking thing squirming around .. never again


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Do the bars serve Kamikaze shots?



No. Nor “sake bombs”. In fact “sake” just means alcohol. What American call Sake is actually Japanese spirits brewer with rice. 日本酒 “nihonshu” which literally translated means Japan-alcohol


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 21, 2021)

How long did it take you to learn to speak Japanese?
Do they speak English in the city?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 21, 2021)

If it hasn't been asked already, have you spoken to many older Japanese about WWII?

I'm curious what modern day sentiment in Japan is about them joining Germany's side in the war and attacking Pearl Harbor. Then of course the bombing of Hiroshima/Nagasaki.

I'm interested in their perspective.


----------



## white ape (Feb 21, 2021)

What’s the best spicy Mayo I can buy? I’ve been mixing hot sauce and Mayo to put in my rice for flavor. 

What else could I put in my rice besides soy sauce?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 21, 2021)

I bet the old timers still hate America’s ass


----------



## white ape (Feb 21, 2021)

Have you swam with the monkeys at the hot springs?

any pictures of cool ancient temples in your area? 

we see all the K pop stuff and weird modern Japanese culture. Is there people keeping it old school like modern day samurai? 

what’s better? Samurai or ninja?


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I bet the old timers still hate America’s ass



Old people are generally more receptive of me than younger folks. I’ve never seen or heard anyone talking bad about America because of the war. 

I thought the exact same thing before I came. And have been surprised by the complete lack of animosity.


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> How long did it take you to learn to speak Japanese?
> Do they speak English in the city?



one of the most challenging things I’ve done in my life. Talk about humble pie. 

about 3 years to become conversational and not need any help at the doctors etc. 

reading is a whole other beast. I’m still
barely semi-literate. 

Of all the counties I’ve visited I would say this one speaks the least amount of English. Hiroshima city has more than usual because of all the tourists.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 22, 2021)

I heard on another board that you use to hang out at the local Sentos, any truth to this rumor?

​


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I heard on another board that you use to hang out at the local Sentos, any truth to this rumor?
> 
> ​



I go to Sento and/or onsen at least twice a month. Actually it’s a pretty common activity to do with your friend. 

Yes, this involves bathing naked a public bath.

The sento that allows for tattoos are where you’ll often find Japanese mafia. Those guys are pretty cool and usually intimidated by me


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2021)

white ape said:


> What’s the best spicy Mayo I can buy? I’ve been mixing hot sauce and Mayo to put in my rice for flavor.
> 
> What else could I put in my rice besides soy sauce?



Spicy Mayo isn’t a thing here. But my recommendation is to mix Mayo with sriracha. 

ASIANS DO NOT PUT SOY SAUCE ON RICE!  

Pickled vegetables called “tsukemono” or packs of flavoring called furikake. I recommend trying some furikake on your rice. 

Something like
this https://www.amazon.com/Marumiya-Fur...o&qid=1613958313&sprefix=furikake+tama&sr=8-9


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2021)

white ape said:


> Have you swam with the monkeys at the hot springs?
> 
> any pictures of cool ancient temples in your area?
> 
> ...



Have you ever met a monkey? Not a wild animal I’d like to be close to. Also, they probably shit in the hot springs. 

There are shrines (Shinto) temples (Buddhist) here, none are ancient in my area. 

Samurai and Ninja are way more popular outside of Japan, unfortunately. And no, hardly anybody is keeping those traditions alive. 

Samurai were an upper class group. Ninja were peasants. I’ll have to give my admiration to the peasants for fighting “the man” and for their ingenuity in keeping their trade and profile low, using effective gorilla tactics and having the coolest outfits ever.


----------



## white ape (Feb 22, 2021)

the monkeys I met were all dick heads. Had a friend that hot springed with them in Japan though. 

looked into the furikake on Amazon and the reviews were super mixed. Maybe have to hit up a local Asian store and see what they have. 

it’s a bummer that Japan isn’t keeping its traditions alive 



Jin said:


> Have you ever met a monkey? Not a wild animal I’d like to be close to. Also, they probably shit in the hot springs.
> 
> There are shrines (Shinto) temples (Buddhist) here, none are ancient in my area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> If it hasn't been asked already, have you spoken to many older Japanese about WWII?
> 
> I'm curious what modern day sentiment in Japan is about them joining Germany's side in the war and attacking Pearl Harbor. Then of course the bombing of Hiroshima/Nagasaki.
> 
> I'm interested in their perspective.



I have not asked and have not been offered any opinions. 

The US allowed Japan to become a economic powerhouse by providing them a nuclear umbrella. Think about if the US didn’t have to spend a dime on defense, how much more productive could we be. 

So, my feeling is generally it is an “all’s well that ended well” sentiment. 

As for the bombings? Well, Japan is the victim, of course! No talk here about the treatment of prisoners that literally made the Nazi scientists vomit because it was so much more horrific than the Nazi experiments. 

No talk and no apology for decades long take overs of other nations, rapes, torture etc. 

Pretty much the opposite of what Germany did: own up to their shit. 

IMHO those bombs were horrible but necessary. Let’s not forget that they didn’t surrender after the first one. And we waited days before dropping the second. 

Because nuclear weapons are so horrible, it’s easy to just paint Japan as a victim. The truth is much more nuanced than that. Probably not how I’d say it to a Japanese person, but the above is my personal perspective.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 22, 2021)

Jin said:


> As for the bombings? Well, Japan is the victim, of course! No talk here about the treatment of prisoners that literally made the Nazi scientists vomit because it was so much more horrific than the Nazi experiments.



Ever read up on Unit 731?


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 22, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> If it hasn't been asked already, have you spoken to many older Japanese about WWII?
> 
> I'm curious what modern day sentiment in Japan is about them joining Germany's side in the war and attacking Pearl Harbor. Then of course the bombing of Hiroshima/Nagasaki.
> 
> I'm interested in their perspective.


 Related to that, whats the general opinion of Japanese Americans who served in the pacific theater? 

Are they considered goodies or baddies for fighting against the Japanese?


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Related to that, whats the general opinion of Japanese Americans who served in the pacific theater?
> 
> Are they considered goodies or baddies for fighting against the Japanese?



I have no idea man. You’ll find once people leave Japan they are no longer “in” they are “out” so anybody who fought for America would likely not come back here.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 22, 2021)

Jin said:


> I have no idea man. You’ll find once people leave Japan they are no longer “in” they are “out” so anybody who fought for America would likely not come back here.


 I mean more of, are they considered race traitors. Or is it treated like german americans fighting Nazi germany. 

Not if they came back to japan but just in general. Are they honored the same as the imperial japanese veterans?


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I mean more of, are they considered race traitors. Or is it treated like german americans fighting Nazi germany.
> 
> Not if they came back to japan but just in general. Are they honored the same as the imperial japanese veterans?



I have no idea man. This country has moved on. The only time WWII has ever come up is in the context of the bombs. 

It doesn’t take much for you to be considered “turning your back on your Japaneseness”. So I’m sure those people wouldn’t be honored or welcomed back with fanfare.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 22, 2021)

I’d love to go to Japan...Ja panties 
jk for real I would love to visit. I’m a marine and a huge war vet so this is like the Mecca of marine war history 
Iwo Jima, Okinawa many more. 

Have you visited any WW2 sites? 

Can you still see any effects/damage if the Atomic bombs in Hiroshima or Nagasaki? Asking both about Heslth effects on people and to the land/infrastructure


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> I’d love to go to Japan...Ja panties
> jk for real I would love to visit. I’m a marine and a huge war vet so this is like the Mecca of marine war history
> Iwo Jima, Okinawa many more.
> 
> ...



I’ve been to Okinawa and gone into the tunnels that are preserved in a hill. There are many rooms, hallways and infrastructure. As the Japanese were losing the war most chose to take there own lives rather than be taken prisoner. Many died together in those underground rooms by grenade. 

The Atomic Bomb Dome is the remnant of a bank that was near ground zero. It has been preserved just how it was after the explosion. 




You won’t see any other damage from the blast nor ill effects on the land due to radiation. 

Bomb survivors are called Hibakusha and are discriminated against for some reason. They have health issues and have many children with special needs/birth defects.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 22, 2021)

Can Sumo Wrestlers go to an All You Can Eat Sushi Buffet?


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 22, 2021)

Just finished reading through this whole thread.  Thanks for bumping Jin-sama


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Can Sumo Wrestlers go to an All You Can Eat Sushi Buffet?



No. 

They don’t really appear out in public. They live their entire lives in a “stable” where they live, eat, sleep and train. 

If they go to a restaurant the whole place would be rented out for that stable/team.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 23, 2021)

Have you ever considered being a pro wrestler over there and using that platform/fame as a vehicle for those you serve there currently? 

They would hire you...unless you’re gay.


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Ever read up on Unit 731?



Yes. And I wish I hadn’t. The Japanese were worse than the Nazis in many ways, they just weren’t as efficient and focused with their genocides.


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2021)

BigGameHunter said:


> Have you ever considered being a pro wrestler over there and using that platform/fame as a vehicle for those you serve there currently?
> 
> They would hire you...unless you’re gay.



I’m undecided about being gay. 

Yes, I think it would be amazing to be a pro wrestler here. The issue is that it takes a long time to learn the trade and I just don’t have that time. 

I have definitely thought about it. 

It’s fun to go to the local shows and stare down the competitors Give them a little thumb across the throat decapitation move and wink


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 23, 2021)

Very cool, interesting thread. Reminds me of a thread on PM. I'll message you the link if you'd like to check it out


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> No. Nor “sake bombs”. In fact “sake” just means alcohol. What American call Sake is actually Japanese spirits brewer with rice. 日本酒 “nihonshu” which literally translated means Japan-alcohol



So the island of Honshu means partially Japanese alchi?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 26, 2021)

Will you be working as a bodyguard or security during the upcoming Olympics?


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 12, 2021)

Hideki Matsuyama became the first Japanese male to win a major yesterday.  On the Masters telecast yesterday the announcers were saying how it would be a very big deal in Japan making him a national hero of sorts.  

Are people all hyped up about it?  I wondered if what they were saying would be true or if the announcers were just being dramatic.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 12, 2021)

Do they have strength training facilities over there?  I don't mean commercial gyms.  I'm talking more about facilities for SM, PLing, etc?

Are the cleaner over there than here in the US?  In terms of litter and such?  I would imagine they don't litter, take better care of the environment, and don't have graffiti all over.

Is it greener over there (more parks).  Do they treat animals well (not abused like over here)?


----------



## Jin (Apr 12, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Hideki Matsuyama became the first Japanese male to win a major yesterday.  On the Masters telecast yesterday the announcers were saying how it would be a very big deal in Japan making him a national hero of sorts.
> 
> Are people all hyped up about it?  I wondered if what they were saying would be true or if the announcers were just being dramatic.



No clue. Where people hyped when Tiger came on the scene? Probably. I wouldn’t have noticed expect for newspapers and TV. Same here I’d assume. I’m sure the people that are into golf are psyched!


----------



## Jin (Apr 12, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Do they have strength training facilities over there?  I don't mean commercial gyms.  I'm talking more about facilities for SM, PLing, etc?
> 
> Are the cleaner over there than here in the US?  In terms of litter and such?  I would imagine they don't litter, take better care of the environment, and don't have graffiti all over.
> 
> Is it greener over there (more parks).  Do they treat animals well (not abused like over here)?



Maybe a handful of strength training facilities. The SM one I know if is very much a group of guys that gets together and trains. Nothing like in the states. Basically, no we don’t.  

Tokyo is bigger than New York and you’ll be hard pressed to find liter there. There are also no public waste bins and everybody is used to either taking their garbage home or throwing it out at a convenience store. Very little graffiti. 

The cities can be really lacking in green. The country as a whole, geographically is very limitedly populated because most of the islands are mountains. All in all it’s a very nature rich country. But concrete dominates the cities. There are exceptions to the rule. 

Here’s been my experience with stray animals in different countries:

Venezuela- strays everywhere.  Nobody gives a shit, the animals are unafraid but aloof. 

China- no strays because they eat them all (not a joke). 

Spain- occasional strays. Very friendly affectionate. 

Japan- some strays (mostly cats). Fearful of humans. 

I have never witnessed any behavior towards the strays but I have drawn some conclusions based on my observations.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 12, 2021)

Japan is frickin awesome. Watching a nat geo on wildlife their right now. It’s soooooo beautiful and the people seem awesome too. From what I can tell there pretty much Asian Viking without the rage. Is this an accurate assessment? Third best place in the world? After USA, Scandinavia?


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 12, 2021)

The Sami people look to have about a 10% mix of asianic blood. Are they ancient Japanese? Sami are the Arctic Scandinavian.


----------



## Jin (Apr 12, 2021)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Japan is frickin awesome. Watching a nat geo on wildlife their right now. It’s soooooo beautiful and the people seem awesome too. From what I can tell there pretty much Asian Viking without the rage. Is this an accurate assessment? Third best place in the world? After USA, Scandinavia?



The country is beautiful. Mountains and seascapes. The culture is unique and has many elements of beauty. The people are extremely hospitable and polite. But every society has its bad points and Japan is no exception. 

I can see samurai culture being similar to Viking culture, but more disciplined and without the rage, yes. 

I cannot rank Japan. I love the USA but quite frankly I’ve been very fortunate not to have to endure the last 18 months there. It’s a good country to live in. 



ComeBacKid85 said:


> The Sami people look to have about a 10% mix of asianic blood. Are they ancient Japanese? Sami are the Arctic Scandinavian.



No clue


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 13, 2021)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> The Sami people look to have about a 10% mix of asianic blood. Are they ancient Japanese? Sami are the Arctic Scandinavian.



You mean is it an Altaic language (Kereilian, Suomi, Magyar, tunguskan)?


----------



## Jin (May 19, 2021)

Fun fact: all Japanese kids learn how to ride a unicycle in first grade elementary school. 

My daughter is currently learning. 

Schools are required by the government to have unicycles on hand among other core-strength items such as hula hoops and stilts. 

Japanese people have a high threshold for tough times, frustrations and suffering. The schools actively promote “grit” so that when the going gets tough the kids have the fortitude to endure.


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 19, 2021)

How difficult is it for an American who does not speak Japanese to earn a living in Japan?


----------



## Jin (May 19, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> How difficult is it for an American who does not speak Japanese to earn a living in Japan?



Extremely easy if you’re willing to teach English. 

99.9% of jobs require Japanese, which is a very hard language to learn. 

People always assume I’m an English teacher because many westerners are. I am not


----------



## The Phoenix (May 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> Extremely easy if you’re willing to teach English.
> 
> 99.9% of jobs require Japanese, which is a very hard language to learn.
> 
> People always assume I’m an English teacher because many westerners are. I am not



Do they call them “white monkey jobs” there too?


----------



## Jin (May 19, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Do they call them “white monkey jobs” there too?



No. Is that a Chinese thing?


----------



## The Phoenix (May 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> No. Is that a Chinese thing?



Yes. It’s when they pay these non-Chinese to travel and stay at hotels and visit only the “Potemkin villages” that are only fascade type impression on those watching, giving the impression that is what China is like.


----------



## tinymk (May 19, 2021)

The wife and I hope to make it over and see/ experience Japan!!! It is on our wish list.  

Be nice to meet you guys and shake your hand brother.


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 24, 2021)

Obscure question... do you find the average Japanese person more, or less believing in ghosts/paranormal than the average American?


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2021)

Mhenshaw said:


> Obscure question... do you find the average Japanese person more, or less believing in ghosts/paranormal than the average American?



More so. The Japanese aren’t very spiritual. They don’t contemplate (what I consider to be) the important existential questions: why is there something instead of nothing? How’d we get here? What’s the point? Like most westerners have considered, to one degree or another. 

Neither are they particularly religious. But the religious traditions are woven into the culture. The dead have small memorials which must be visited and honored on certain days, lest the dead be displeased and bring wrath from the spirit realm. 

I think many folks here think “obake” “ohh-bah-key” do exist, but there aren’t kooky ghost hunters and paranormal culture here. 

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 24, 2021)

Thanks Jin. It answers the question. I enjoy a lot of subtitled horror films, and just have always wondered about how they are recieved in their native country. Enjoyed Ju-on and Ringu long before they became Americanized. Oldboy was Korean, so doesnt count.


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2021)

Mhenshaw said:


> Thanks Jin. It answers the question. I enjoy a lot of subtitled horror films, and just have always wondered about how they are recieved in their native country. Enjoyed Ju-on and Ringu long before they became Americanized. Oldboy was Korean, so doesnt count.



Old boy was savage in a scarring way. I think enough years have passed that I may be ready to give it a second watch. 

I think that the nature of repressed emotions in some Asian cultures leads to jarring emotional fountains in media form. Or just silliness. 

If you’ve ever watched Japanese people being fools and laughing on TV and then you come here you’ll see nobody acts like that in real life.


----------



## dk8594 (May 25, 2021)

Is this true?


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Is this true?
> 
> View attachment 12168



Absolutely. 

We parents cut grass and landscape twice a year. Kids and teachers clean the schools. Never seen a janitor in a school.


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 25, 2021)

You mentioned Japanese tv. Some of their agility for prizes shows (at least those from the 1990s era) seemed outright deadly.


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 14, 2021)

Is the whole country going apeshit over Shohei Ohtani? If not they should be.


----------

